# JPG EXIF GPS Data



## stevett (Jan 13, 2003)

Since coming back to the forum after a few years off I've noticed a few images that have been uploaded in various threads that have the original EXIF data off the phone embedded in them. This contains the GPS data, which obviously pinpoints exactly where the car (or whatever) is located. I know a lot of people wouldn't want the information to be freely available to undesirables.

Is it a concern to those that run/use the site?

PS For the record, I have a plugin for chrome that shows this data automatically, I'm not sad enough to check each photo


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Hi, can you PM me an example link please?


----------



## stevett (Jan 13, 2003)

OK, sent you a couple.


----------

